# POSITIVE but not a BFP? ADVICE PLS



## Hope16

My Betas have been doubling (yay!) but the numbers are SO LOW. Anyone know of someone having betas like this and it turning out to be okay??


Trigger Shot- 1/11/18
IUI day- 1/13/18
1st Beta (14dpiui) 5.75
2nd Beta- (16dpiui) 17
3rd Beta- (18dpiui) 42
4th Beta- (20dpiui) 133.5
5th Beta- waiting for call from nurse....


----------



## chellesama

They don't look that bad, actually. You have to subtract 4-5 days to account for the embryo making its way to your uterus and implanting, so your baby isn't as far along as you might be thinking. I feel like they did that first beta pretty early, actually.

They are a little on the lower side, but they're doubling better than mine did for this pregnancy and that's the really important part. Plugging you into a beta hCG calculator, you're levels are doubling in about a day and half, and that rate is getting faster, so I think you and your baby have a really good chance.


----------



## Hope16

@chellesama thank you for your positive feedback. Unfortunately, my doctors office called me yesterday and told me my numbers didn't double. They went from 133.5 to 165.4 so they are almost sure it's ectopic. I go Friday morning for an extra long ultrasound to try and find where the embryo implanted. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## chellesama

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hope16

me too mama. I feel numb. I wanna cry but I won't let myself. Fertility is hard for my body. It's just not something that I have been very lucky with. 

My first time conceiving I did 
1month of clomid
3 IUIs
The 3rd IUI resulted with my son, born at 38 weeks with hydrocephalus. They thought he wouldn't survive birth or live a good quality of life but he prevailed and is blessed to be a happy 17 month old.

Back to fertility treatments for baby #2
tried naturally between june 17-september 17
sought assistance by a reproductive endocrinologist from October-December, tried to pinpoint natural ovulation with bloodwork (no luck)
January 2018, clomid, pregnyl and IUI- possible ectopic :nope:


----------



## Hope16

Hey ladies ... thanks to anyone who still might be following along. I went in for blood work and an ultrasound today. The doctor said there was nothing in my uterus and my lining was a 2. So no need for a D&C. However there was a mass inside my right fallopian tube. It could be a blood clot left over from the bleed I had two weeks ago. The only way to tell if this mass is still an embryo is to see what my beta levels are doing. Last Monday they stalled out at 165. Today they came back at 90 which is a good sign it's potentially resolving itself. 

I had a choice- either come back today and get the methotrexate shot to abort whatever might be lingering. Then I can't conceive for 3 months in order to avoid birth defects. Or come back sunday for bloodwork and ultrasound. They want to see if my numbers drop significantly again and to measure the mass. If it's shrinking or dissolved completely that's a good sign it's resolving on its own and not a risk of rupture.

I chose to wait until Sunday. I am so scared of needles and I really think it might be resolving on its own. Plus I don't want to inject myself with a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. All of that scares me. 

Do you think I've made the right choice?


----------



## amytrisha

Im so sorry :hugs:
In each of my losses Ive always chose a date to wait til, Just to see if I can progress alone and I always have. Seems giving my body a deadline works for me. I hope you manage to resolve things alone as I understand your fear. :hugs: xx


----------



## Hope16

I appreciate the support. I will keep you guys posted Sunday


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

My numbers jumped from 90 to 190 so I was advised yesterday that I need to come in for the shot. They took my height, weight, temperature and blood pressure. I go back at noon and we will discuss the hcg levels and I will get the shot. 

I woke up this morning and was bleeding again. I have tension on my left side which is weird because the ectopic mass is on my right side. I am a ball of emotions. Angry, sad, overwhelmed, scared. My husband just doesn't understand because it's not happening to him. He gets to be a spectator from the sidelines and I am the one that has to get poked for blood draws and get pumped with hormones. Now I have to get another big needle full of a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. Plus I hate the idea of waiting another 3 months to try again. I am going to be 36 years old this August so a part of me feels like I'm racing the clock. It just seems so unfair.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Carlamaria88

Im so sorry hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## new wifey 83

Xx


----------



## Hope16

After a week of monitoring, my levels continued rising so I had to come in earlier this week for a second methotrexate shot. I had blood work done today and my levels are FINALLY dropping. I have another follow up Monday. What a long crazy road this has been.

That methotrexate shot made me so ill- headache, nausea, body aches! I felt like I was slowly dying on the inside. I can't believe I survived these past two weeks.


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im so sorry :hugs: hope youre ok x


----------



## Hope16

my numbers are down to 10 ...I go back next Monday for more blood work. Hopefully my hcg is 0 and the pregnancy is completely resolved.

I get to relax from trying to conceive until June. I don't want to risk any birth defects. Plus I was told once my levels hit 0 I will bleed for about a week. Then it takes 2 menstrual cycles to really make sure the methotrexate it out of my body.

Hope all of you ladies have better luck than me. Thank you for all the hug emojis and continued support!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:<3


----------

